# Northeastern PA



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Im lookin for some work around Scranton, Dunmore, Dickson City, Clarks Summit areas.. [email protected] Thanks, Jason


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

NEPSJay said:


> Im lookin for some work around Scranton, Dunmore, Dickson City, Clarks Summit areas.. [email protected] Thanks, Jason


i got some for you


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

keep 'em smart ass


----------

